

Stanford releases "BitStarter Leaderboard" - Bitcoin powered crowdfunder - aram
https://github.com/startup-class/bitstarter-leaderboard

======
aram
This repository is related to the final project of Stanford's _Startup
Engineering_ class held on Coursera[1]. The course is over today and two days
ago the repository has been published.

BitStarter Leaderboard is built on MEAN stack (Mongo - Express - Angular -
Node) and is a great source for analysis and learning about each of those
technologies + seeing how completed project should look like.

[1]
[https://class.coursera.org/startup-001/class](https://class.coursera.org/startup-001/class)

